

How I Convinced My Boss to Let Me Telecommute - bleachtree
http://blog.sqwiggle.com/telecommute-how-i-convinced-my-boss/

======
gutman62
Just saw that this was commented as spam. Well, I wrote that post in hopes
that others who want to break away from their desk jobs and start
telecommuting could learn from my own experience.

Why did you think it was spam?

------
nashashmi
seems like spam.

~~~
bleachtree
Why would it be spam? It's definitely not.

